
EU Bans Claim That Water Can Prevent Dehydration - bkohlmann
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/eu/8897662/EU-bans-claim-that-water-can-prevent-dehydration.html
======
edent
That's story is a distortion of the facts.

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/the-lay-
scientist/2011/n...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/the-lay-
scientist/2011/nov/18/1)

The constant stream of the misinformation has undermined the democratic
process.

